# back tax question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

my daughter never filed taxes,with the exception of 3 years,lived all the time in Holland.She was carried as an exemption in 2006 and 2007,she was a full time student living at home.So when she does the back taxes for 2006/2007 she does them comple and when I amend my returns for 2006/2007 I would drop her from it right.She works in town and pays all her dutch taxes.

Thanks

Bernie


----------

